# Some Plow Pics from Last Season



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Some of my F350 and our S250 pushing snow and one of a rental skid stacking.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Awesome looking truck! Man i love fords!wesport*


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

xll_VIPER_llx;826385 said:


> *Awesome looking truck! Man i love fords!wesport*


Thanks Viper. I sure like it.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Advantage;826434 said:


> Thanks Viper. I sure like it.


_*No problem bro! Sometimes these ford trucks look so good i'd consider a divorce to get another 1 lol*_


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics....the truck looks good. Hinker v?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

tls22;826747 said:


> Nice pics....the truck looks good. Hinker v?


Thanks. Yeah, Hiniker 8.5 Steel V


----------

